# (TX) Emmitt frozen semem in texas



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Nfc watermarks running back (emmitt) stored at kingdom animal hospital in college station texas price is $1,500 for fc or afc and $2,000 for untitled plus $500 freight. Did not use the semen ordered for a breeding. Contact john caire 337 5404787 for further information.

**************

_Duplicate ad posted 1/9/13


_We have a straw of Emmitt semen that we did not use. Stored in Bryan Texas. Stud fee for FC or AFC is $1,500. $2,000 untitled. We have $500 in freight and would split the cost. Stud fee less deposit to be paid to Emmitt owner. Deposit and freight to us.
Please contact John Caire 337-540-4787.


----------

